# My red tortie, or whatever exactly she is :)



## Lovebug (Jul 21, 2005)

Side one of the more spotted girl









Side two of the more spotted girl


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

They look beautiful! She looks like a ginger kitten that has been up to mischief in the garage :lol:


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like u dipped her in charcoal.  i still think she's beautiful


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

What a unique kitten!!! I'd love to see what she looks like as she grows! Keep us updated with pictures please! She's wonderful


----------

